# Great site to design and purchace your own labels



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I found a site that lets you custom design your own labels, once you get the label the way you want it you can save it and purchase them at that time or a later date. You can upload clipart or pic's to it and put them on the label. My wife sat down last night and designed an awsome 3x2 oval label for our honey. I bought 1000 of them and the shipping is free. The cost was $95 plus a $25 set up fee. This price was equal to buying other custom labels I have looked into. When they come in I will take a pic and put on here.

To check the site out go to www.bottlestore.com ( I think there bottles are kind of high ) , then on the left side of the page is a place that says custom printed labels click there and follow the directions, or simply click here http://bottlestore.pmtprofits.com/ . The ones I did were the ink printed labels but they have all different kinds that are more expensive. I will update you on the service and quality when I get them.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

The labels came in today that I ordered from the place above and I am well pleased with the results. If you can't find a label you want then just go design your own!


----------

